# RVing Full Time. Has anyone seen this?



## Carl2002 (Jan 2, 2002)

Hello fellow RVers,

I just ran into this site

http://www.primeprofits.com/rvincome

They offer an e-book that shows you
ways to earn an income while rving,
I was wondering if anyone has purchased
it yet, I really love taking vacations
in my RV and I'd love to earn some money
doing it too so I am interested in this
material but I would love to hear your
opinions first before I make a purchase.
Thank you for any input you can give
this old man. 

Carl


----------



## Vern M (Jan 2, 2002)

RVing Full Time. Has anyone seen this?

As one who made a living by my own wits and such talent as I have for most of my "working days," may I say that "How to" books are written for a single reason. That is to make money for the writer and publisher of the books.

You don't need anyone's advice other than that of a CPA and, perhaps, attorney (if you CPA says so) in order to make a living on your own. You just need drive, discipline and a keen eye to see what needs to be done and what you can do best.

Worked for me and I'm no Einstein.

Good luck.

Vern


----------



## RVPEDDLER4U (Jan 10, 2002)

RVing Full Time. Has anyone seen this?

Remember the old saying!  If it sounds too good good to be true, then it is not true....  

Keep your money, and I think Vern is right about who is earning the money, the writer and publishers, good point.


Happy R.V.ing!
Mark.....
RVPEDDLER4U@aol.com


----------



## Kirk (Jan 12, 2002)

RVing Full Time. Has anyone seen this?

Well said, Vern. And there are also already many books available which have earned a reputation.  So if you want one I think that I would at least get one that has been around for a while.


Good travelin! ......Kirk
www.1tree.net/adventure


----------

